# HELP - they are trying to kill me!



## firebuff55123 (Jul 15, 2013)

My wife of 8 uears is a Philapmia who invited me to her then home in Davao
to marry her I was and am a hanidicpped man having suffered a series of strokes 
in rthe year of 2000. She now is threatening a demononstrating how she pland on leaving me and taking all the help with her. When I fall down which happens often I
can not get back up by myself.... I need help from 2-3 people. If I fall and I'm
alone I will die right therw.... yes die. this is happening right now. i need help but how/


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

firebuff55123 said:


> My wife of 8 years is a Filipina who invited me to her then home in Davao
> to marry her I was and am a handicapped man having suffered a series of strokes
> in the year of 2000. She now is threatening a demonstrating how she planned on leaving me and taking all the help with her. When I fall down which happens often I
> can not get back up by myself.... I need help from 2-3 people. If I fall and I'm
> alone I will die right there.... yes die. this is happening right now. i need help but how/


It sounds like you are in a bad way there. The very best advice to be given is to click on THIS LINK to American Citizen Services at the US Embassy in Manila. There are emergency phone numbers on that page as well as email addresses. Get hold of them.

Anyone with ideas or assistance PLEASE chime in also!!


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey firebuff

I am hoping to be in Davao city in about 4 weeks. If you still new help just let me know. I would be glad to help you out. 

art


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

art1946 said:


> hey firebuff
> 
> I am hoping to be in Davao city in about 4 weeks. If you still new help just let me know. I would be glad to help you out.
> 
> art


Getting personally involved (Alone) in what could likely be a dangerous situation would be risky at best-especially here!
Remember, the road that leads to hell is paved with good intentions.


----------



## sleepless_in_pi (Dec 8, 2018)

Asian Spirit said:


> It sounds like you are in a bad way there. The very best advice to be given is to click on THIS LINK to American Citizen Services at the US Embassy in Manila. There are emergency phone numbers on that page as well as email addresses. Get hold of them.
> 
> Anyone with ideas or assistance PLEASE chime in also!!


That is BAD advice! Do NOT contact ACS! They will make things worse! You have to man up and do this yourself. Sorry, but a grossly disabled person should have never come to a dog-eat-dog, dangerous, 3rd world nation! 

There are honest Filipinos out there. I can't believe I typed that. But I think it is true. Ask for help in the street. you will be better off than contacting ACS.

EDIT: There is also no ACS in Davao. Only Manila. And they will do NOTHING for you, unless you physically GO to the US Embassy. And you need an appointment. And help could takes years. Yeah, it's a bad idea.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

sleepless_in_pi said:


> That is BAD advice! Do NOT contact ACS! They will make things worse! You have to man up and do this yourself. Sorry, but a grossly disabled person should have never come to a dog-eat-dog, dangerous, 3rd world nation!
> 
> There are honest Filipinos out there. I can't believe I typed that. But I think it is true. Ask for help in the street. you will be better off than contacting ACS.
> 
> EDIT: There is also no ACS in Davao. Only Manila. And they will do NOTHING for you, unless you physically GO to the US Embassy. And you need an appointment. And help could takes years. Yeah, it's a bad idea.


This guy has been here for years and is calling out for help and you offer none, only negatives. If you are serious, you as a long termer could offer alternatives or relevant advice......... Nada. Only negatives, no help at all. Could you please offer constructive advice for this man? Remember he came here a long time ago and is now calling for a little help/advice and not negatives. I have not replied to this man as I have nothing to offer his situation.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Firebuff are you still there? Can you update us on your status, please? I've had some rough times with my wife of 30 years and so she's said some similar things to me like she's gonna have somebody cut my head off or have her brother kill me or she says things that basically will throw me under the bus LOL but... 

It seems to be the temperament when they don't get their way with money, wasting money, wasting your food on worthless in-laws or bad behavior (not all Filipina) so I'm just guessing but I feel you must be putting the hammer down finally and good on you if so but your health sure is a concern and you don't need that kind of stress in your condition and will pray tonight that somehow you can work this out and I feel you can because you said you've been married 8 years.


----------

